# boa boots



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you go too tight it has a safety that will cause it to pop open.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I believe the Boa Boots have some sort of anti-breaking mechanism so you don't accidentally break them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

aircraft grade cables you cant break that shit


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

ok thanks i had no idea ther was a saftey


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah never had my boa's break on either of the 2 pairs of boa boots i've had.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

*I have only heard of one person breakin theres, but dont know how they did it. I have never had a prob with my pair, like someone said they will pop open if they are to tight. You need to remember that your first few rides till you can get the right tension. Just look at your boot every other run, cuz if it gets loose you can lose control and that sucks.​*


----------

